# Building ROMs For ThunderBolt



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Does anyone want to help me start building ROMs? I would love to actually be a part of the process rather than just flash everyone else's work. If anyone could point me in the right direction that would be great. I am using this guide, http://theunlockr.com/2010/03/26/how-to-create-your-own-custom-rom-for-android-part-1-setting-up-the-kitchen/ , but I was just wondering if there is anything else that I am missing? This guide seems like a very easy way to fool around with the idea, but I'm looking for someone who actually makes ROMs to maybe help me out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

What exactly do you wanna build? CM7, Sense, etc

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Sense. I can't seem to get enough of it. lol


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

What do you want to do to it exactly? Like theme it..desense..add sense 3.0 elements etc

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> What do you want to do to it exactly? Like theme it..desense..add sense 3.0 elements etc
> 
> Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


Honestly, I would like to learn how to do as much as I can. I'd like to release some roms of my own. I'm probably getting ahead of myself.


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Being honest a lot of that is very easy to do. Just need to know how. PM me.

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## GunnerOnASpooky (Jul 8, 2011)

I might be pming you here then too, I'd like to learn as well...

Sent from my LiquidThunderbolt


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Go for it. Message me anytime you need help. Ill try my best to help

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## jchitambar (Dec 19, 2011)

I've been looking to get in to this too. You can also check out "so you want to build aokp for the thunderbolt" that ProTekk put together. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17561-tutorial-so-you-want-to-build-aokpics-for-the-thunderbolt/page__st__30

I have a pretty heavy programming background but not a lot of time to mess around. I'd be interested too to know some of the things that helped people the most.


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

jchitambar said:


> I've been looking to get in to this too. You can also check out "so you want to build aokp for the thunderbolt" that ProTekk put together. http://rootzwiki.com...lt/page__st__30
> 
> I have a pretty heavy programming background but not a lot of time to mess around. I'd be interested too to know some of the things that helped people the most.


Honestly, I've been playing with things for a while now and though there are tricks here and there, I feel like I have the basics down pretty well.


----------

